# Alojamento Locale at Loule Camara



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Has anyone recently applied for an AL licence for holiday lettings at Loule council?

We are trying to get the licence for a small holiday rental- two bedrooms

They have asked us for extra documentation and methods of implementation outside other councils namely:

A fire certificate- official ficha technica 
An energy certificate
All documents to be presented electronically and digitally signed by the qualified persons and also the application etc digitally signed by someone with a citizens card (as residents from England we can't get one, so had to pay an official to do it and have a procuracao done at the notary)
An up to date Registo Predial (apparently they expire every six months)

This has cost us an extra 520 euros over and above the normal gas, electricity and water heater certificates.

We have been back four times and are still not there yet. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

UPDATE| Just got back from the camara. We finally got everything in and had to pay 177 euros for the application! Blimey! Our eyes are watering a bit. We haven't had to do anything to electrics or stuff because it's all up to standard but the application has cost us three days of our time and about 1000 euros...a lot of money to rent a little place. I wonder if this is the same for all applications in different camaras nowadays.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There should be NO fee from the Camara, very first time I have heard of this charge, hope they included your Complaints Book in this


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

canoeman said:


> There should be NO fee from the Camara, very first time I have heard of this charge, hope they included your Complaints Book in this


Oh dear, no they didn't lol. That's another 19 euros I forgot about. I think the thing I am most concerned about is the requirement to have all the documents digitally signed. This for those technicas that did the gas and electricity certificates etc, but we also had to have our documents digitally signed and this can only be done by someone with a citizen's card, which as a British citizen and a Portugese resident, we can't get. So , in a way, this is discriminatory, since we have had to pay extra, above what a Portugese citizen would have to pay to have this done.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

*Update!*

Just to let everyone know that we did get our licence successfully, despite all the hurdles. It seems different councils interpret the rules differently. But we got there in the end. Thanks to everyone here and others who helped us along the way.:


----------



## ermaolu (Jul 21, 2015)

So although the application is for free ,but you do need to pay a fortune to get every certificate!

I wonder why I was told by not only a lawyer that if you only rent out rooms of your property you need only to be registrated instead of a licence. I will contact him to find out more.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

I did this before the new system. It's simpler now, but you still have to have everything in place.


----------



## Gail Nari (Jul 14, 2021)

Verinia said:


> Has anyone recently applied for an AL licence for holiday lettings at Loule council?
> 
> We are trying to get the licence for a small holiday rental- two bedrooms
> 
> ...


Hi
I’m Gail ... my partner and I reg a AL in 2018 and our account did it for us that’s the easiest way. But just to share what we are now dealing with when you reg you should reg a value and that should be the tax value or you can pay to have a value carried out( I can send more info if you need ) However we were not aware and I research alit that when you registered you are turning your Residencial home into a company ! This has tax implications when you sell ... so I’d really recommend you take sound advise from a qualified specialist tax advisor. Best to be informed and safe


----------



## Gail Nari (Jul 14, 2021)

Gail Nari said:


> Hi
> I’m Gail ... my partner and I reg a AL in 2018 and our account did it for us that’s the easiest way. But just to share what we are now dealing with when you reg you should reg a value and that should be the tax value or you can pay to have a value carried out( I can send more info if you need ) However we were not aware and I research alit that when you registered you are turning your Residencial home into a company ! This has tax implications when you sell ... so I’d really recommend you take sound advise from a qualified specialist tax advisor. Best to be informed and safe


Sorry for typos 🙈..


----------

